# What are INTPs like? What makes them different from the rest of the types?



## solarnis (Apr 9, 2018)

I can only express my opinion on one INTP I knew. He liked to debate and would do the opposite of the advice you would hand out to him.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Curlijessi said:


> We like all kinds of funny! Our sense of humor is awesome. If your funny, were good friends despite our differences. If you're not funny, we will tell you.
> We tell the truth even when nobody else will.
> We are always authentic. We cant waste our time being fake.
> If you are not smart, we probably wont respect or listen to you. But I have had friends who were not the smartest, but they were hilarious. So I guess if you can make us laugh, youre good.
> We love to learn to the point of obssesion. I obsess over certain things I am intersted in and its hard to stop. Its like I have a knowledge bank thats bottomless and I need to fill it even though I cant. *An insatiable thirst to understand EVERYTHING!*


I see you've mastered the art of becoming an idiot quite well. Kudos to you and you're insatiable quest for idiocy!!


----------



## bucolic (Apr 4, 2017)

The architecture of their thinking--which of course isn't uniform since the efficiency of one's thinking is on a spectrum


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

Curlijessi said:


> We like all kinds of funny! Our sense of humor is awesome. If *your* funny, were good friends despite our differences. If you're not funny, we will tell you.
> We tell the truth even when nobody else will.
> We are always authentic. We cant waste our time being fake.
> If you are not smart, we probably wont respect or listen to you. But I have had friends who were not the smartest, but they were hilarious. So I guess if you can make us laugh, youre good.
> We love to learn to the point of obssesion. I obsess over certain things I am intersted in and its hard to stop. Its like I have a knowledge bank thats bottomless and I need to fill it even though I cant. An insatiable thirst to understand EVERYTHING!





Marshy said:


> I see you've mastered the art of becoming an idiot quite well. Kudos to you and *you're* insatiable quest for idiocy!!


I love how the both of you used the words "your" and "you're" in the wrong context.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Rithrius said:


> I love how the both of you used the words "your" and "you're" in the wrong context.


good catch you're majesty


----------



## Curlijessi (Aug 26, 2019)

@Marshy. Sorry, not funny. Try harder.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

INTPs don't really exist


----------



## Rithrius (Jun 3, 2018)

succ said:


> INTPs don't really exist


We take that as a compliment, btw.


----------



## leftover crack (May 12, 2013)

Rithrius said:


> We take that as a compliment, btw.


I'd know, in theory of course.


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

Rithrius said:


> We take that as a compliment, btw.


Not wanting to be part of society i see it as a compliment too xD.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Dezir said:


> According to you, what are INTPs like? What makes them different from the rest of the types?


In vernacular terms, they're explicity and flexy. Light touch irony appears to be their goto form of humor. External opinion does matter to them even if they evidence disdain for it. They're painfully careful about word choice, hoping against all odds that people will grok what they're attempting to communicate.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Curlijessi said:


> @Marshy. Sorry, not funny. Try harder.


No, it is. I see that insatiable thirst to understand *everything *doesn't include the upper echelon of comedy


----------



## Curlijessi (Aug 26, 2019)

"Luckily, I'm not a gambler or a drinker or - you know, I get my fix of comedy." Tig Notaro

I was high on life but eventually I built up a tolerance.

Arj Barker


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

INTPs are curious, gregarious and well-liked by all.

That's it, from a social standpoint, and I find it quite interesting. There's a guy at work who I'm certain is an INTP, and he's the first I've met who I feel so sure about in terms of MBTI. Finally an INTP I can analyse who isn't myself!

What's interesting is that this "well liked by all" thing comes with a caveat: Those who like the INTP do so because they find it so hard to actually get to know one. I realise this with the INTP guy at work. He's a really cool, curious, gregarious and well-likable guy, but he doesn't reveal any of his inner workings - what makes him sad, happy, angry or whatever. That's how the INTP works. We have a frontal persona which we just use with people because it's easy. But that persona shows nothing about us - what's the point? And so we remain likable, because nobody knows what's going on in our heads.

I think this is one thing that makes us stand out. I can't think of any other type that maintains such a 'human' / 'natural' facade which even appears to have emotional nuance, while actually revealing nothing about who we really are or what we really think.

Hell, we're actually very scary when you put it that way.

Likable though.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Curlijessi said:


> "Luckily, I'm not a gambler or a drinker or - you know, I get my fix of comedy." Tig Notaro
> 
> I was high on life but eventually I built up a tolerance.
> 
> Arj Barker


be sure to use that insatiable knowledge thirst to quote me next time


----------



## superloco3000 (Dec 15, 2017)

HAL said:


> INTPs are curious, gregarious and well-liked by all.
> 
> That's it, from a social standpoint, and I find it quite interesting. There's a guy at work who I'm certain is an INTP, and he's the first I've met who I feel so sure about in terms of MBTI. Finally an INTP I can analyse who isn't myself!
> 
> ...


 Yeah for sure bro , tho i was saying to my workmates 4 months ago : the economy is going to hell buy gold ...well , then the coronavirus happened , I still said : yeah this is actually not just a normal flu , buy gold .

I was just thinking what is gonna happen to those families when deflation is gonna hit hard and then the devalution of the dollar is gonna make their food and water more expensive ... oh well , It's already happening.


----------

